# synchronisation Calendriers Outlook 2011 vers iphone



## zeppelin (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
je n arrive pas a synchronisez mes rendez vous de outlook 2011 vers mon iphone 3
alors que mes contacts eux sont bien synchronisez
qui a déjà eu ce problème 
merci d avance


----------



## Aliboron (5 Novembre 2010)

zeppelin a dit:


> je n arrive pas a synchronisez mes rendez vous de outlook 2011 vers mon iphone 3


Normal, ce n'est actuellement pas possible (en ce qui me concerne, c'est la principale raison qui me fait rester sur Entourage 2008). C'est prévu dans une "prochaine mise à jour"...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
On va considérer que c'est plutôt Outlook qu'iPhone, comme sujet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Titeuf69 (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème de synchronisation de mon agenda ; j'espère qu'elle sera rapidement possible.
Concernant la synchronisation des contacts, faut-il forcément synchroniser Outlook avec le Carnet d'adresse, ou possible de passer "en direct", donc synchronisation d'Outlook avec l'iPhone (et l'iPad) ?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2010)

Titeuf69 a dit:


> Concernant la synchronisation des contacts, faut-il forcément synchroniser Outlook avec le Carnet d'adresse, ou possible de passer "en direct", donc synchronisation d'Outlook avec l'iPhone (et l'iPad) ?


Non, la synchro se fait avec la base système de Mac OS X, donc Carnet d'adresses puis iTunes.


----------

